# ATi Tool strange "defaults"



## Stitch (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello,

I'm running ATi Tool on my iMac C2D with an x1600 256MB card. When I run ATi Tool, the defaults are 89.5/89.5. Why is that? The card deffinatly is not clocked that low as I can turn 4600 in 3DM05 and 2080 or so in 3DM06.

Also when i move the sliders (which claim to be set at 1500/1600 or similar)... they just ping back


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 14, 2006)

What version of ATITool are you using?

What card are you using? x1600 or x1600pro?  AGP or PCI-E?

Try version 0.25 beta 16 pre1.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 14, 2006)

Does ATI tool even support Macs? 

I think your card maybe donwclocked when you're not using 3D apps to save energy and and not to get too hot, try to play some games to see if i'm right.


----------



## pt (Oct 14, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Does ATI tool even support Macs?



if so, its news to me


----------



## xylomn (Oct 14, 2006)

never heard of ati tool working on a mac either

maybe hes using a mac but is using bootcamp or something and is running windows atm


----------



## Stitch (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, bootcamping it 

Running XP for this tho... Its an iMac C2D 2.1 2GB x1600 256mb PCI-E 

4600 in 3Dm05, 2100 in 3dM06. So its certainly not underclocked too much.

Just cant get ATi Tool running propperly (supplies values of 1500/1600ish which show as 'defaults' of 89.5/89.5). Plenty of MBP owners have done successfully tho; http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=767

No way the card is clocked at 89.5/89.5 with those scores.

It's ATi Tool being random. Hoping to find out why...

Cant figure out why mine is the odd one out... tried .15 and .16, same sadly. No one else has encoutered this?


----------

